# You know its getting near Christmas, because......



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

...... that same fucking Coca-Ccola advert appears every time you turn the telly on to a channel with commercials!

_"holidays are coming, holidays are coming"_

bollocks are they, the majority of us will be working over most of christmas!!! Fucking advert, its exactly the same EVERY year!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> ...... that same fucking Coca-Ccola advert appears every time you turn the telly on to a channel with commercials!
> 
> _"holidays are coming, holidays are coming"_


Have to agree on the repeat side of things. Â You'd think the likes of CC would have plenty of dosh to splash out on a new one Â ??? Â Cheap skates Â 

What about this:

_The in-laws are coming, the in-laws are coming_ Â ;D

Moley


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Socks and ties are coming...

Shite advert in the first place


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just waiting for the polar bears...


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Then the Jan sales adverts... they must be due any day now given that Christmas adverts started in September


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

My least favorite , is the advert for Video Tapes .
The one with the skeleton, "Re- record not fade away"


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> My least favorite , is the advert for Video Tapes .
> The one with the skeleton, "Re- record not fade away"


Crissakes, Gran. That's going back a few years.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Mentally scared, Vag. ;D ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> My least favorite , is the advert for Video Tapes .
> The one with the skeleton, "Re- record not fade away"


Scotch and I believe they went bust because of this - as they did fade away.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> ...... that same fucking Coca-Ccola advert appears every time you turn the telly on to a channel with commercials!
> 
> _"holidays are coming, holidays are coming"_
> 
> bollocks are they, the majority of us will be working over most of christmas!!! Fucking advert, its exactly the same EVERY year!!


Well said that man


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> bollocks are they, the majority of us will be working over most of christmas!!! Fucking advert, its exactly the same EVERY year!!


Working over the festive season isn't bad...I did it once. Nobody is around you...you can concentrate and work or just surf the forum the whole day.

But I won't be working this year anyway.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I really really love christmas so much . And the adverts too. Your all just miserable old G*ts ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Have to agree on the repeat side of things. Â You'd think the likes of CC would have plenty of dosh to splash out on a new one Â ??? Â Cheap skates Â
> 
> What about this:
> 
> ...


The best thing about living so far away from all the rest of the family is that we don't have the annoying relatives coming to visit!! We really treasure this so much. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> bollocks are they, the majority of us will be working over most of christmas!!! Fucking advert, its exactly the same EVERY year!!


Speak for your self. I've got 17 days leave remaining and intend to take the lot for what will be my first Xmas in this country for 6 years. Looking forward to it. ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> I really really love christmas so much Â . Â And the adverts too. Â Your all just miserable old G*ts Â ;D Â


Yeh and I love christmas too ;D, just HATE all the jingles and adverts :


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> The best thing about living so far away from all the rest of the family is that we don't have the annoying relatives coming to visit!! We really treasure this so much. Â ;D


I am sure they feel the same way Nick.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Well as from dec 18th,i'm gonna be in California for 2 weeks with the family  although i'll be doing 'some' work whilst i'm there ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know there are lots of religions that don't celebrate Christmas, but you'd think in a mainly Christian Society Coke would say Christmas and not, as is referred to in that advert, the Holiday Season.

:

I love Christmas - I'm a total sucker for it. Â Put on my Bing Crosby and Nat King Cole Christmas Cd's while wrapping presents etc etc.

I also love it because I *do *get to see my family. Â Haven't been back home since August of last year, and am getting the chance to spend some time with the folks and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You forget americans really do know how to chill out over the festive period which is why the cola ad is the way it is because they do celebrate in style .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just booked my crossing to France. I will be going the 19th and coming backing to work the 5th January. It is so nice not to have to work for so many days!

As usual I will be driving to France, Belgium. Netherlands and Germany with the TT, which is great fun! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You forget americans really do know how to chill out over the festive period which is why the cola ad is the way it is because they do celebrate in style Â .


Americans over do it as always. So they can't be stylish but simply kitsch.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sweeping generalisations anyone? :-/

I have spent a lot of time in New England in the late fall/winter over the last couple of years and I have to say I would move there tomorrow if I could.

If anything I would say that they are the 'real deal' and that all the twinkly icicle style lights that every man and his dog now seem to buy from B&Q is just the half arsed British attempt as per usual.

Christmas in the developed Christian world just seems to be about consumerism in the year 2003, the parts of the US I have been in at that time of year at least make that easier to swallow because it looks so pretty.

Mart


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Besides, you won't have to suffer the Christmas ads for much longer they'll be advertising Cadbury's cream eggs in a couple of weeks!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Besides, you won't have to suffer the Christmas ads for much longer they'll be advertising Cadbury's cream eggs in a couple of weeks!


they already are how do you eat yours?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Besides, you won't have to suffer the Christmas ads for much longer they'll be advertising Cadbury's cream eggs in a couple of weeks!


Now that IS different ;D 8) :


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I love that Coke advert (but I love the stuff so I'm a bit biased) - like you say "you know it's christmas" when they start putting that on - although if 50 Coca-Cola trucks turned up outside my house I'm not too sure I'd be stood in the street singing "la la la la la - tis the season to be jolly" [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erm - hold on - Coca-cola invented the "modern" look of Santa - he 1st appeared on their adds.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> erm - hold on - Coca-cola invented the "modern" look of Santa - he 1st appeared on their adds.


Yip that's why he is Red and White - scary huh


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not entirely true.



> Claim: The modern image of Santa Claus â€" a jolly figure in a red-and-white suit â€" was created by Coca-Cola.
> 
> Status: False.
> 
> ...





> Origins: Santa
> Claus is perhaps the most remarkable of all the figures associated with Christmas. To us, Santa has always been an essential part of the Christmas celebration, but the modern image of Santa didn't develop until well into the 19th century. Moreover, he didn't spring to life fully-formed as a literary creation or a commercial invention (as did his famous reindeer, Rudolph). Santa Claus was an evolutionary creation, brought about by the fusion of two religious personages (St. Nicholas and Christkindlein, the Christ child) to become a fixed image which is now the paramount symbol of the secular Christmas celebration.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> In 1804, the New York Historical Society was founded with Nicholas as its patron saint, its members reviving the Dutch tradition of St. Nicholas as a gift-bringer. In 1809, Washington Irving published his satirical A History of New York, by one "Diedrich Knickerbocker," a work that poked fun at New York's Dutch past (St. Nicholas included). When Irving became a member of the Society the following year, the annual St. Nicholas Day dinner festivities included a woodcut of the traditional Nicholas figure (tall, with long robes) accompanied by a Dutch rhyme about "Sancte Claus" (in Dutch, "Sinterklaas"). Irving revised his History of New York in 1812, adding details about Nicholas' "riding over the tops of the trees, in that selfsame waggon wherein he brings his yearly presents to children." In 1821, a New York printer named William Gilley issued a poem about a "Santeclaus" who dressed all in fur and drove a sleigh pulled by one reindeer. Gilley's "Sante," however, was very short.
> 
> On Christmas Eve of 1822, another New Yorker, Clement Clarke Moore, wrote down and read to his children a series of verses; his poem was published a year later as "An Account of a Visit from St. Nicholas" (more commonly known today by its opening line, "'Twas the night before Christmas . . ."). Moore gave St. Nick eight reindeer (and named them all), and he devised the now-familiar entrance by chimney. Moore's Nicholas was still a small figure, however â€" the poem describes a "miniature sleigh" with a "little old driver."
> 
> Meanwhile, in parts of Europe such as Germany, Nicholas the gift-giver had been superseded by a representation of the infant Jesus (the Christ child, or "Christkindlein"). The Christkindlein accompanied Nicholas-like figures with other names (such as "PÃ¨re NÃ¶el" in France), or he travelled with a dwarf-like helper (known in some places as "Pelznickel," or Nicholas with furs). Belsnickle (as Pelznickel was known in the German-American dialect of Pennsylvania) was represented by adults who dressed in furry disguises (including false whiskers), visited while children were still awake, and put on a scary performance. Gifts found by children the next morning were credited to Christkindlein, who had come while everyone was asleep. Over time, the non-visible Christkindlein (whose name mutated into "Kriss Kringle") was overshadowed by the visible Belsnickle, and both of them became confused with St. Nicholas and the emerging figure of Santa Claus.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> The modern Santa Claus derived from these two images: St. Nicholas the elf-like gift bringer described by Moore, and a friendlier "Kriss Kringle" amalgam of the Christkindlein and Pelznickel figures. The man-sized version of Santa became the dominant image around 1841, when a Philadelphia merchant named J.W. Parkinson hired a man to dress in "Criscringle" clothing and climb the chimney outside his shop.
> 
> In 1863, a caricaturist for Harper's Weekly named Thomas Nast began developing his own image of Santa. Nast gave his figure a "flowing set of whiskers" and dressed him "all in fur, from his head to his foot." Nast's 1866 montage entitled "Santa Claus and His Works" established Santa as a maker of toys; an 1869 book of the same name collected new Nast drawings with a poem by George P. Webster that identified the North Pole as Santa's home. Although Nast never settled on one size for his Santa figures (they ranged from elf-like to man-sized), his 1881 "Merry Old Santa Claus" drawing is quite close to the modern-day image.
> 
> The Santa Claus figure, although not yet standardized, was ubiquitous by the late 19th century. Santa was portrayed as both large and small; he was usually round but sometimes of normal or slight build; and he dressed in furs (like Belsnickle) or cloth suits of red, blue, green, or purple. A Boston printer named Louis Prang introduced the English custom of Christmas cards to America, and in 1885 he issued a card featuring a red-suited Santa. The chubby Santa with a red suit (like an "overweight superhero") began to replace the fur-dressed Belsnickle image and the multicolored Santas.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> At the beginning of the 1930s, the burgeoning Coca-Cola company was still looking for ways to increase sales of their product during winter, then a slow time of year for the soft drink market. They turned to a talented commercial illustrator named Haddon Sundblom, who created a series of memorable drawings that associated the figure of a larger than life, red-and-white garbed Santa Claus with Coca-Cola. Coke's annual advertisements â€" featuring Sundblom-drawn Santas holding bottles of Coca-Cola, drinking Coca-Cola, receiving Coca-Cola as gifts, and especially enjoying Coca-Cola â€" became a perennial Christmastime feature which helped spur Coca-Cola sales throughout the winter (and produced the bonus effect of appealing quite strongly to children, an important segment of the soft drink market). The success of this advertising campaign has helped fuel the legend that Coca-Cola actually invented the image of the modern Santa Claus, decking him out in a red-and-white suit to promote the company colors â€" or that at the very least, Coca-Cola chose to promote the red-and-white version of Santa Claus over a variety of competing Santa figures in order to establish it as the accepted image of Santa Claus.
> 
> This legend is not true. Although some versions of the Santa Claus figure still had him attired in various colors of outfits past the beginning of the 20th century, the jolly, ruddy, sack-carrying Santa with a red suit and flowing white whiskers had become the standard image of Santa Claus by the 1920s, several years before Sundlom drew his first Santa illustration for Coca-Cola. As The New York Times reported on 27 November 1927:
> 
> ...


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

> Then the Jan sales adverts... they must be due any day now given that Christmas adverts started in September Â


Never mind nearlt Easter.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Never mind nearlt Easter.


Is there an echo in here? : ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> I also love it because I do get to see my family.


Are you up in the Northeast then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You know its getting near christmas......when you males keep getting under us females feet and in the way taking up residence in the chairs in the Marks and Sparks underwear department :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Head_ed - I lived in the Boston area for 3 years and totally agree with you about Christmas in New England. It is so much better than here! For one you have beautiful white snow all around you. Also the general atmosphere and the effort people go to is just SO much better than in the UK. Ok it is all about consumerism, but at least they revel in it and enjoy it rather than living in a state of denial.

As for the ad's - I love'em. They get me in to the holiday spirit and remind me that I will soon be watching star wars, superman 1, and jaws again while avoiding the roads due to drink drivers.

W.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I envy you mate.. I love it there.

I have spent quite a lot of time in both Stowe, Cape Cod & R.I. plus travelling all over MASS & VT. 

Wish I was there now actually..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"600 Caburys Cream Eggs please Mister."


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

> "600 Caburys Cream Eggs please Mister."


You'll be sick [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Only 600, that wont go far amongst forum members


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So, from which Santa lineage do the department store Xmas Santa child molesters come from?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> You'll be sick [smiley=toilet.gif]


NEVER! They are good for you! I swear it. I was good friends with a young lady whose mother worked at Cadburys in Brimingham when I was at Uni. She used to bring me bag fulls of them. I NEVER got sick of 'em!



Wintermute.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

> NEVER! Â They are good for you! Â I swear it. Â I was good friends with a young lady whose mother worked at Cadburys in Brimingham when I was at Uni. Â She used to bring me bag fulls of them. Â I NEVER got sick of 'em!
> 
> Wintermute.


  How do you eat yours


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> How do you eat yours


Outside chocolate first leaving just the middle, sticky fingers and a yummy flavour in my mouth [smiley=dizzy2.gif] ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

> Outside chocolate first leaving just the middle, sticky fingers and a yummy flavour in my mouth Â [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Â ;D


Nice 

I like to nibble the end, lick the middle and put the rest in whole. yummy :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Nice Â
> 
> I like to nibble the end, lick the middle and put the rest in whole. yummy :-*


Bit like a B ...... *ahem*.. *cough*.... *behave girl getta grip*

Yeah nice Mrs Claus glad you like to enjoy them like me too ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

> Bit like a B ...... *ahem*.. *cough*.... *behave girl getta grip*
> 
> Yeah nice Mrs Claus glad you like to enjoy them like me too Â ;D ;D ;D ;D


Steady girl don't peak too soon


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Bit like a B ...... *ahem*.. *cough*.... *behave girl getta grip*


very interesting!!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> very interesting!!! Â ;D


Don't get too excited Vlastan  :-X


----------

